# where o where...



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

where are the john deere compact tractors built...?

and, were they always built in same place...?

william...


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

From what I see, Deere compacts are currently made by Cub Cadet with Yanmar motors. For years, Deere CUTs were built entirely by Yanmar


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ErnieS said:


> From what I see, Deere compacts are currently made by Cub Cadet with Yanmar motors. For years, Deere CUTs were built entirely by Yanmar


Unless things have changed, they still are made by Yanmar in Japan.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

> Over thirty years ago when Kubota was an emerging brand, several other Japanese brands were being introduced to the US market. Yanmar and Mitsubishi were among those names. Where Kubota decided to reinforce it's own brand, Yanmar and Mitsubishi choose to align with brands already accepted in the US. For many years Yanmar has been the manufacture of John Deere's compact tractor line. It is only until recent times Yanmar has parted ways with John Deere and started marketing its own brand in partnership with Cub Cadet. Yanmar has always been a recognized brand in marine diesel engines. Mitsubishi aligned itself with Case originally, and then Cub Cadet. Currently Mitsubishi is building the 15 series in the Mahindra brand. Mitsubishi also provides the engines for some TYM and McCormick compact models.


LINK

I may have the Deere/Cub Cadet part backward, but apparently Yanmar and Deere have parted ways. (except for motors) I did hear rumors that Deere was considering Mitzubishi engines for their CUTs due to Yanmar's very frequent block changes making costly frequent frame and transmission changes needed


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Aren't they assembled in Augusta GA? The brand new ones still have Yanmar's in them


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Depends on how old, and what model you are looking at as to where they are built. Back in the 1970's some of the larger Deere compact utility tractors were built by Deere in Germany. Yanmar in Japan would be the correct answer most of the time when looking at machines from the later 1970's to the mid 2000's.


----------

